# Custom Paint Jobs



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some cars I painted up. They'll be for sale at a later date.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

And the last one.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Nice looking group of cars. Really like the Nomad the best.

Dave


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow! Really nice. Are those airbrushed?
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good stuff FCB!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Just made the Nomad my Desktop background. Did I say I really like the Nomad.

Dave


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Nice Job Lendell Keep up the good work
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Good job.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! What a batch!!! Nice job on all of them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FCB :thumbsup: Nice paint


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks guys . You all made my day. fcb


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

nice stuff there fcb!


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Excellent job, they all look great ! But I've always been partial to 55 chevys. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Custom Paint Job*

Nice job Lendell!


----------

